# Partition invisible après crash bootcamp



## sabantos (29 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir

Donc voila mon problème, il y a deux heure j'étais sur la version El captain
J'essayai en vain de mettre windows 10 par Boot Camp sur mon mac mais j'avais toujours un crash au niveau du moment (partition du disque dur, un truc comme sa) sachant que j'avais 60go de disponible sur mon mac

Je me suis dit donc c'est peut être qu'il faut mettre a jour vers Sierra, j'ai donc mis a jour vers Sierra et la surprise, il ne me reste que 30 go sur mon mac de disponible, et mon disque dur est utilisé a 80go sur les 125go disponible, il y a une partition invisible et impossible a modifier

Est-il possible de la récupérer en conservant mes applications et mes fichiers car je suis en projet pendant 4 semaines pour mon bts en ce moment ? merci

diskutil list :


> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...



Diskutil cs list :


> CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
> 
> |
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2017)

Salut *sabantos
*
Voici l'explication de l'espace disparu -->

Si tu examines le tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil list* --> tu t'aperçois qu'il n'y a pas d'espace perdu au niveau des partitions : la *disk0s2* (partition n°2) fait bien *120 Go* et le reste de l'espace se répartit entre les partitions n°1 (partition-Système de l'*EFI* = *209 Mo*) et n°3 (partition de secours *Recovery HD* = *650 Mo*).

Mais si tu examines le tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil cs list* --> tu t'aperçois qu'il y a *40 Go* d'espace libre à l'intérieur du système de stockage *CoreStorage* mis en place sur la partition *disk0s2* (suite à l'activation de «FileVault»).

Le système de stockage *CoreStorage* en bref superpose 2 disques virtuels sur le périmètre d'une partition : un *Physical Volume* qui tient lieu de disque dur émulé > et un *Logical Volume* qui tient lieu de disque miroir exporté. Dans ton cas > le *Physical Volume* (disque dur émulé) a bien la taille de la partition d'accueil = *120 Go* ; mais le *Logical Volum*e (disque miroir exporté), en ce qui le concerne , ne fait que *80 Go*. Il n'exploite donc pas au maximum l'espace du disque virtuel du *Physical Volume* > mais laisse perdre *40 Go* de l'espace de ce disque dur émulé.

Ce type d'accident (erreur de taille du *Logical Volume* par rapport au *Physical Volume* à l'intérieur d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage*) arrive parfois lorsqu'après création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* > il est demandé à l'«Assistant BootCamp» de supprimer cette partition > et de récupérer l'espace au périmètre de la partition du Système *disk0s2* sur laquelle est construit le système de stockage *CoreStorage*.

En bref : tu avais présumablement une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *40 Go* --> la récupération de cet espace de blocs s'est bien opérée au profit du *Physical Volume* du *CoreStorage* > mais le *Logical Volume* "n'a pas suivi le mouvement" > mais est resté figé à sa taille antérieure de *80 Go*. Ce décalage logique en cours de récupération de l'espace de la partition *BOOTCAMP* : *Physical Volume* re-dimensionné / *Logical Volume* resté figé à sa taille antérieure => explique ton cas de figure.

----------

Sans s'embarquer dans des procédés de récupération sophistiqués qui réussissent rarement > voici le procédé garanti qui va supprimer cette taille erronée du *Logical Volume* par rapport au *Physical Volume* à l'intérieur du système de stockage *CoreStorage* :


tu vas à : _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Sécurité et confidentialité_ > *FileVault* > tu déverrouilles le cadenas du panneau > tu presses le bouton : *Désactiver FileVault*.


ton Mac va re-démarrer une fois > puis une opération de déchiffrement s'effectuer en toile de fond de ta session. Ne lance pas de processus lourd pendant cette tâche. Tu peux en suivre la progression dans le panneau *FileVault*.

=> à complétion --> *re-démarre* volontairement une fois encore > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et pose le tableau retourné. Il y a des chances que le problème ait été automatiquement réglé par la déconstruction du *CoreStorage* qui accompagne le déchiffrement.


----------



## sabantos (31 Mai 2017)

J'ai récupérer tout mon espace, merci !



> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> 
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2017)

En effet : c'est réglé.

Il ne te reste plus qu'à... réactiver «FileVault» > si tu tiens à protéger l'accès au volume de ton OS par un chiffrement.


----------



## azncitron (13 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir le même problème
Je télécharge Windows 8.1 ISO 64 Bit
J'ai un macbook Air sous EL Captain
Je lance bootcamp, j'aloue 50 Go
Installation, téléchargement, puis partition.
En plein milieu, un écran noir et quelques inscriptions que je lis rapidement: erreur...
Le mac redémarre
J'ai un DD de 250 Go normalement
Mon disque me dit qu'il me reste 200 Go, 50 Go disparu
Je me retrouve sur ce forum, même sujet, même manipulation que j'éxécute.

-> Merci, cela à fonctionné pour moi. avec Filevault.
Merci bonne journée

ps: Je vais retenter d'installer avec bootcamp, en espérant ne pas avoir le même problème.


----------



## Locke (13 Juin 2017)

azncitron a dit:


> ps: Je vais retenter d'installer avec bootcamp, en espérant ne pas avoir le même problème.


Windows 10 est plus fiable et stable, vérifie que ton MBA puisse utiliser cette version.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2017)

Salut *asncitron
*


azncitron a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir le même problème
> .......
> J'ai un DD de 250 Go normalement
> Mon disque me dit qu'il me reste 200 Go, 50 Go disparu
> ...




À problème classique > solution classique !-


----------



## raphaelslv (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème. Cependant quand je désactive filevault et redémarre mon ordinateur, mon volume n'est pas restauré et fait toujours 80go. 
Que dois-je faire?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Salut *Raphaël
*
Même problème > même levier --> va à Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'exécuter)


la 1ère retourne le tableau des disques > avec tables de partitions et partitions

la 2è le tableau d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* > si tu as un *CoreStorage* sur la partition de l'OS

Poste ce (ou ces 2) tableau(x) ici en copier-coller > mais avant ton coller > presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité).

=> ces informations devraient permettre d'apporter une solution à ton problème d'espace libre non récupéré.


----------



## raphaelslv (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
Merci pour votre réponse rapide.
Ci-joint les 2 tableaux.
Merci !

```
mbpderaphael2:~ Raphael$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            80.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

mbpderaphael2:~ Raphael$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
mbpderaphael2:~ Raphael$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Alors la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


va récupérer l'espace libre d'environ *40 Go* (situé sous la partition *disk0s3 Recovery HD*) au volume *Macintosh HD*

une vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers *JHFS+* de la partition bénéficiaire va intervenir au préalable --> s'il n'y a pas d'erreur > la commande va passer ; en cas d'erreur > elle va être avortée.

=> tu n'as qu'à poster le résultat : succès (tableau d'un nouveau *diskutil list*) ou échec (affichage retourné dans la fenêtre du «Terminal»).


----------



## raphaelslv (26 Octobre 2017)

Super, cela a fonctionné! 
Merci beaucoup de votre aide ! 

```
mbpderaphael2:~ Raphael$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

mbpderaphael2:~ Raphael$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Octobre 2017)

Si tu *re-démarres* une fois > tu t'apercevras en repassant une commande *diskutil list *que le nom de volume : *Recovery HD* se trouve de nouveau affiché sur partition de secours > et que celle-ci est renumérotée *disk0s3* (et pas *disk0s4* comme actuellement).

Ce petit désordre découle du fait que le *kernel* (le noyau de l'OS démarré) ne s'est pas mis à jour du résultat final des manœuvres qui ont permis la ré-allocation de l'espace libre. Un re-démarrage opérera cette mise-à-jour.


----------



## Djoz-djoz (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Je rencontre également un pb d'espace disque perdu après un partitionnement Bootcamp ayant échoué.
300 gigas égarés dans la nature pour un disque d'1 T à l'origine :-(
La solution FileVault ne peut m'aider car j'ai désactivé le chiffrement dés réception de ma machine.

Si j'ai bien saisi les explications, la ligne de commande

diskutil resizeVolume
Pourrait m'aider 

Toutefois j'hésite sur la syntaxe exacte. Un diskutil list affiche chez moi :
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +706.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 3F5A1531-5DE8-4DF6-8BF2-FFF96E6C9469
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

Je suis tenté par un 

diskutil resizeVolume disk1s2
Qu'en pensez vous ?

Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour *Djoz-dhoz
*
Si tu observes le partitionnement primaire des 2 disques --> tu vois que la partition *CoreStorage disk0s2* du SDD fait *121 Go* > et que la partition *CoreStorage disk1s2* du HDD fait *999,3 Go*. Si tu fais la somme de ces 2 partitions --> tu obtiens *1,12 To* de capacité. Aucun espace libre n'existe sur aucun des 2 disques en-dessous de ces partitions.

Si tu regardes maintenant l'espace virtuel du *Logical Volume disk2* exporté par ces 2 partitions > tu notes qu'il a une taille de *706 Go*. Soit *414,3 Go* de moins que la somme des partitions qui servent de base d'exportation. Il y a donc un manque intérieur au dispositif *CoreStorage* > ce qui signale sans aucun doute ce que j'appelle : une « erreur de taille interne » intervenue lors de la récupération de *404 Go* d'espace libre d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée.

Afin de constater cette erreur interne > passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *CoreStorage*

tu pourras voir que la somme des 2 *Physical Volumes* (magasins de stockage physique *CoreStorage* inscrit dans les partitions primaires) est de *1,1 To* > que le *Logical Volume* exporté fait *706 Go* > et que le *free space* (= espace libre sur le *Physical Volume* du HDD) est de *404 Go*

Poste ce tableau  ici --> mais attention ! fais-le dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Djoz-djoz (18 Septembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour ce retour !
404 gigas : oui, c'est bien la taille allouée à l'origine à la partition Bootcamp.

Voici le résultat de la commande diskutil cs list, convenablement formaté  :

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 6FEE27F1-BC60-4BD8-AEC5-F063BE34D883
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1120333979648 B (1.1 TB)
    Free Space:   408478793728 B (408.5 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 7D49306D-2A3E-4724-9805-F3ED2EB24219
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume C5A28DB8-EA87-485F-84BF-896066ECBBFC
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999345127424 B (999.3 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 21F7809B-5A8F-4230-BC89-96A449065D2F
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 3F5A1531-5DE8-4DF6-8BF2-FFF96E6C9469
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          705999929344 B (706.0 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

Tu as ta réponse ici -->

```
Free Space:   408478793728 B (408.5 GB)
```


affaire purement interne au *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive. La raison est la suivante : pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *400 Go* > il faut rétrécir le *CoreStorage* de *400 Go*. Mais ce rétrécissement implique une opération échelonnée et pas simultanée -->


d'abord > une paire d'instances secondaires se trouve rétrécie = le *Logical Volume disk2* (espace-disque virtuel) & le volume *Macintosh HD *monté dessus


ensuite > un paire d'instances primaires se trouve rétrécie = le *Physical Volume* inscrit dans la partition du HDD & cette même partition *disk1s2*

C'est comme une course de relais 2 x 100m : il faut qu'après le rétrécissement de la 1ère paire > le passage de bâton s'opère à la 2è paire pour qu'elle effectue un rétrécissement équivalent. Mais suppose que le bâton échappe à la transmission : alors le rétrécissement de la 1ère paire s'est opéré > mais la 2è paire va garder sa taille initiale. Tu obtiens un décalage interne de taille. C'est ce qui t'est arrivé. Bref : interruption d'un enchaînement d'opérations.

----------

Cette erreur naguère redoutée comme insoluble possède son procédé de solution (assez chanceux, quand même ...).

J'ai quand même besoin d'une information complémentaire : quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Djoz-djoz (18 Septembre 2018)

Je te remercie pour tes explications : je comprends mieux la différence entre volume logique et physique et ce qui c'est produit au partitionnement 
Mon OS actuel est High Sierra 10.13.6


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

Alors il faut que tu redémarres par internet. Redémarre > et tiens pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) -->


connexion du Mac au Wi-Fi > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un OS de secours 10.13 (*500 Mo* - globe terrestre en rotation) > démarrage du Mac à la fin sur cet OS en *RAM*. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.

Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Passe la commande  :

```
diskutil list
```

qui affiche le tableau des disques.

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil  > tu colles dans une fenêtre de code.

Note : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.


----------



## Djoz-djoz (18 Septembre 2018)

Hey, merci pour cette fonctionnalité étonnante 

Voici :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +706.0 GB   disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 3F5A1531-5DE8-4DF6-8BF2-FFF96E6C9469
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk1
```


à validation de la commande > une demande de confirmation va s'afficher --> tape *y* (comme *y*es) et revalide

la commande répare la table de partition du HDD > et de surcroît > en cas de présence d'un dispositif *CoreStorage* > vérifie & répare aussi la structure *CoreStorage*. C'est le point décisif en ce qui concerne ton problème.

Poste ici l'affichage retourné (qui risque d'être fort long).


----------



## Djoz-djoz (18 Septembre 2018)

Voici  


```
Started partition map repair on disk1
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking booter partition disk1s3
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk1s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 6FEE27F1-BC60-4BD8-AEC5-F063BE34D883
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 6FEE27F1-BC60-4BD8-AEC5-F063BE34D883 spans 2 devices
disk0s2+disk1s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 79 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 21F7809B-5A8F-4230-BC89-96A449065D2F
Load and verify 3F5A1531-5DE8-4DF6-8BF2-FFF96E6C9469
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 6FEE27F1-BC60-4BD8-AEC5-F063BE34D883 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Repairing storage system
Performing fsck_cs -y -x --lv --uuid 6FEE27F1-BC60-4BD8-AEC5-F063BE34D883
The volume disk0s2+disk1s2 cannot be repaired when it is in use
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 6FEE27F1-BC60-4BD8-AEC5-F063BE34D883 spans 2 devices
disk0s2+disk1s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 79 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 0 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 21F7809B-5A8F-4230-BC89-96A449065D2F
Load and verify 3F5A1531-5DE8-4DF6-8BF2-FFF96E6C9469
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 6FEE27F1-BC60-4BD8-AEC5-F063BE34D883 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 114 478 608 384 bytes
Growing file system
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

Voici les informations capitables -->

```
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 114 478 608 384 bytes
Growing file system
```


la rectification de l'erreur interne de structure du *CoreStorage* a été effectuée avec succès.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> qu'on contemple le nouveau paysage...


----------



## Djoz-djoz (18 Septembre 2018)

Je confirme que j'ai bien récupéré mon espace perdu 
Mille mercis Macomaniac pour tes explications et indications !


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 3F5A1531-5DE8-4DF6-8BF2-FFF96E6C9469
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Septembre 2018)

Cette description -->

```
0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.1 TB     disk2
```


montre que le décalage d'espace précédent a été résorbé. Le *Logical Volume* (espace-disque virtuel) & le volume *Macintosh HD* (monté dessus) --> ont récupéré leur capacité maximale.

Tu peux redémarrer sur ton volume habituel (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD*). Problème réglé.


----------



## Djoz-djoz (21 Septembre 2018)

Encore une fois merci beaucoup pour ton aide !

Puis-je te solliciter encore un peu ?
En effet, l'idée était d'installer Windows Entreprise sur cette partition... mais je ne peux pas : en effet, l'installeur de Windows soulève une erreur liée au format GPT.
Après quelques recherches, il apparait que BootCamp formate mal la partition et qu'il faut la supprimer et refaire le partitionnement "à la main" ... sauf que je n'arrive ni à la supprimer ni à la ré-allouer dans BootCamp ou Utilitaire de disque :-(

Voici quelques éléments :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            697.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s6
   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s7
   8:       Microsoft Basic Data                         298.9 GB   disk1s8

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +813.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 3F5A1531-5DE8-4DF6-8BF2-FFF96E6C9469
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.7 GB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS
```

Et :

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 6FEE27F1-BC60-4BD8-AEC5-F063BE34D883
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         818855403520 B (818.9 GB)
    Free Space:   114688 B (114.7 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 7D49306D-2A3E-4724-9805-F3ED2EB24219
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume C5A28DB8-EA87-485F-84BF-896066ECBBFC
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     697866551296 B (697.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 21F7809B-5A8F-4230-BC89-96A449065D2F
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 3F5A1531-5DE8-4DF6-8BF2-FFF96E6C9469
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          813000032256 B (813.0 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## Djoz-djoz (21 Septembre 2018)

Ah oui, il te manque peut-être un peu d'historique : en effet, j'ai re-partitionné avec Bootcamp un volume de 300 gigas dédié à l'installation de Windows suite à la récupération de mon espace (après le 1e partitionnement foireux de BC qui m'a amené ici )


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

*Djoz-djozb*

Tu souhaites supprimer les partitions dédiées à Windows sur le HDD (n° *4* à n°* 8*) > et récupérer leur espace ?


----------



## Djoz-djoz (21 Septembre 2018)

Oui, c’est bien ça !
... Et dans la foulée créer une nouvelle partition de 300 gigas au format NTFS pour installer Windows 10 Entreprise, car il semble que l’erreur de type GPT à l'installation serait provoquée par Bootcamp lors du partionnement.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2018)

Passe les commandes (une à la fois ; copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s6
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s7
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s8
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 3F5A1531-5DE8-4DF6-8BF2-FFF96E6C9469 0b
```


les 5 premières suppriment les partitions Windows

la dernière récupère l'espace libéré

Poste l'affichage retourné par la dernière + repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Djoz-djoz (21 Septembre 2018)

Merci !
Ce sera fait... Dès lundi car c’est avec mon ordi de travail que je galère 
Je te souhaite un excellent week-end !
À lundi


----------



## Djoz-djoz (24 Septembre 2018)

Hello !

Merci beaucoup Macomaniac, fonctionne parfaitement !

Voici la sortie de dikutil list :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 3F5A1531-5DE8-4DF6-8BF2-FFF96E6C9469
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## Djoz-djoz (24 Septembre 2018)

... Du coup, à ton avis, comme puis - je créer avec le Terminal une nouvelle partition de 300 gigas au format NTFS pour installer Windows 10 ?


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2018)

Djoz-djoz a dit:


> Après quelques recherches, il apparait que BootCamp formate mal la partition et qu'il faut la supprimer et refaire le partitionnement "à la main"


Négatif, Assistant Boot Camp prépare obligatoirement une partition temporaire en FAT32 et ce n'est que sous l'interface d'installation de Windows que l'on doit formater en NTFS la partition ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules.


Djoz-djoz a dit:


> ... Du coup, à ton avis, comme puis - je créer avec le Terminal une nouvelle partition de 300 gigas au format NTFS pour installer Windows 10 ?


Il faut passer obligatoirement par Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative échouera.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

*Djoz-djoz*

Je vois d'après le tableau des disques que *Macintosh HD* a bien récupéré tout l'espace-disque disponible.

Pour l'installation de Windows > je te laisse en tête-à-tête avec *Locke*  (qui connaît bien mieux que moi le sujet).


----------



## Djoz-djoz (24 Septembre 2018)

Merci à vous deux de vous pencher sur mon pb 

Pour Windows : quand j'utilise BootCamp pour le partitionnement, une erreur est soulevée à l’installation de Windows 10 Entreprise à propos du format GPT.
Selon quelques recherches documentaires, il faudrait passer plutôt par l'Utilitaire de disque et utiliser GPT FDisk 

http://fgimian.github.io/blog/2016/03/12/installing-windows-10-on-a-mac-without-bootcamp/


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2018)

Windows-10 est susceptible de 2 sortes d'installations (et de boot) -->


prioritaire = en mode *UEFI* : OS booté par l'*EFI* > qui lit la table *GPT* des blocs *1* > *33* du disque pour accéder au volume *BOOTCAMP* > et exécute un *boot_loader* new_age = *bootmgr.efi*

secondaire : en mode *Legacy* : OS booté par un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI* > qui doit pouvoir lire une table alternative *MBR* (= *H*ybrid_*MBR* inscrite sur le seul bloc *0* du disque) pour accéder au volume *BOOTCAMP* > et exécute un *boot_loader* vieille école = *bootmgr*

Quand tu démarres sur l'installateur de Windows > le choix du disque *EFI Boot* détermine l'installation en mode *UEFI* > le choix du disque *Windows* l'installation en mode *Legacy*. Si tu opères ce dernier choix > alors tu tombes sur une incompatibilité de table de partition > car l'Assistant BootCamp actuel (à partir de l'OS Sierra 10.12) ne crée plus sur le bloc *0* une *H*ybrid_*MBR* permettant l'installation puis le boot *Legacy* --> il n'y a donc que la table *GPT* qui soit opératoire et elle n'est compatible qu'avec l'installation et le boot *UEFI*.


----------



## Djoz-djoz (25 Septembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour les explications 
Windows 10 Entreprise installé, le dual boot fonctionne parfaitement !


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2018)

Djoz-djoz a dit:


> Windows 10 Entreprise installé, le dual boot fonctionne parfaitement !


Comment, tu peux expliquer ta procédure ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2018)

*Locke*

Je pense qu'il a dû choisir *EFI Boot* au lieu de *Windows* à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage. Ce qui lui a permis d'installer W-10 en mode *UEFI* et pas *Legacy*.


----------



## Djoz-djoz (1 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Oui oui c'était prévu mais j'ai eu la bonne idée d'attraper une laryngite 

La contrainte dans mon entreprise est l'utilisation de Windows 10 Entreprise.
Après recherche il semble que cet OS n'est pas officiellement pris en charge par BootCamp.
Dans tous les cas impossible de créer une clef USB d'installation avec une image ISO de ce système (pourtant intègre car installée sur plusieurs PC sans souci particulier) - Bootcamp quitte ou gèle.

Au final :

j'ai installé avec Bootcamp le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows et laissé cette clef dans le port USB
Quitté Bootcamp et relancé
coché l'installation de Windows depuis une clef d’installation de Windows 10 Entreprise fabriquée avec un PC sous Windows et présente sur un autre port USB

partitionné mon disque au travers de Bootcamp

.... et l'installation a enfin démarrée !

Il a suffit de reformater la partition ensuite mais plus d'erreur liée au format de la table de partition.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

Salut les amis, 
j'ai eu un petit souci, en voulant installer windows avec bootcamp, l'ordi a planté pendant la partition du disque... 
J'avais fait une première installation qui avait fonctionné, jusqu'a que j'installe les drivers, la l'ordi a redémarré avec un message d'erreur, j'ai donc supprimé cette première partition par lintermédiaire utilitaire de disque. 
Je suis en train de désactiver Filevaut que j'avais activé par erreur (oui je sais, je suis un boulet 
Suite a ces deux soucis, mon mac qui fait 1T, ne fait plus que 750go, (j'avais fait une partition de 250go)
Voici mon diskutil list:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            749.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             250.6 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +519.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

Et voici mon diskutil cs list:

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 3FA70E34-9B67-4B5F-982E-56D41A07D186
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         776916099072 B (776.9 GB)
    Free Space:   257000554496 B (257.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 117E17A3-2921-4045-A3CC-25C37B8BF64E
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     27551166464 B (27.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 1E5091AF-A740-4EE3-871C-AB68D5910B98
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     749364932608 B (749.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 285F7D96-D443-46D5-A275-0A7C50BCE8E7
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Converting (backward)
        Reversion State:         Decrypting
        High Level Queries:      Not Fully Secure
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          518999900160 B (519.0 GB)
            Conversion Progress:   74%
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```

Ah oui, un petit détail, et pas des moindres ----> je suis un peu une bille 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Bonjour *boboulebébé
*
Au moment de ta 2è commande > voici où en était le déchiffrement :

```
Conversion Progress:   74%
```


repasse pour toi-même la  commande :


```
diskutil cs list
```


as-tu encore un *CoreStorage* attesté ? - si oui => regarde tout en bas du tableau > à la rubrique *Logical Volume* : y a-t-il encore une mention : *Conversion Progress* avec un *%* ?

Note : tant qu'une opération FileVault (chiffrement ou déchiffrement) est en cours --> il n'est pas possible d'effectuer un redimensionnement de volume.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 3FA70E34-9B67-4B5F-982E-56D41A07D186
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         776916099072 B (776.9 GB)
    Free Space:   257000554496 B (257.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 117E17A3-2921-4045-A3CC-25C37B8BF64E
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     27551166464 B (27.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 1E5091AF-A740-4EE3-871C-AB68D5910B98
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     749364932608 B (749.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 285F7D96-D443-46D5-A275-0A7C50BCE8E7
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          518999900160 B (519.0 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

Merci de ta réponse Macomaniac, le déchiffrement est terminé normalement


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre (de la fin du HDD) --> au *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive > au volume terminal *Macintosh HD* > et spécifiquement à la partition *CoreStorage disk1s2* du HDD ; puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné quand tout sera exécuté.

Note : le *CoreStorage* dont je parle est le dispositif logiciel qui permet l'association en mode "Fusion Drive" des 2 disques de ton Mac : SSD & HDD => pour produire un volume commun.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

J'ai un petit message d'erreur comme constaté ci dessous 

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            749.4 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             250.6 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +519.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk1
```


à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche --> tape *y* (comme *y*es) et revalide

la commande effectue une réparation totale du disque du HDD : sa table de partition *GPT* > sa partition auxiliaire *EFI* > sa partition *booter Recovery HD* > et la structure logique du *CoreStorage*

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

alors voila 

```
Started partition map repair on disk1
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking booter partition disk1s3
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk1s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 3FA70E34-9B67-4B5F-982E-56D41A07D186
Checking volume
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 3FA70E34-9B67-4B5F-982E-56D41A07D186 spans 2 devices
disk0s2+disk1s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 3 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 285F7D96-D443-46D5-A275-0A7C50BCE8E7
Load and verify E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 3FA70E34-9B67-4B5F-982E-56D41A07D186 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Repairing storage system
Performing fsck_cs -y -x --lv --uuid 3FA70E34-9B67-4B5F-982E-56D41A07D186
The volume disk1s2+disk0s2 cannot be repaired when it is in use
Checking volume
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 3FA70E34-9B67-4B5F-982E-56D41A07D186 spans 2 devices
disk0s2+disk1s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 3 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 285F7D96-D443-46D5-A275-0A7C50BCE8E7
Load and verify E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 3FA70E34-9B67-4B5F-982E-56D41A07D186 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 776 000 241 664 bytes
Growing file system
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Ces mentions finales -->

```
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 776 000 241 664 bytes
Growing file system
The partition map appears to be OK
```


invitent à penser qu'une réparation de l'erreur de taille interne du *CoreStorage* a été effectuée. Car c'est vrai que le volume final *Macintosh HD* avait une taille de *519 Go* > alors que les 2 magasins de stockage *Physical Volumes* (inscrits dans les 2 partitions *CoreStorage* des 2 disques) => totalisaient *776 Go*. Le volume *Macintosh HD* doit donc faire à présent *776 Go* aussi (= retour à une cohérence interne du *CoreStorage*).

ce qui signale toujours une perte de *226 Go* d'espace disque hors *CoreStorage* > en queue de HDD. Donc repasse la commande :


```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère cet espace libre externe au *CoreStorage* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

c'est surement parce que j'avais fait 2 partitions et que je croyais en avoir effacé une alors que pas du tt ptetre.. (signé la bille )
Voila ce que cela me donne:

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            749.4 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             250.6 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +776.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Il y a encore une erreur. Mais c'est parce que la bande d'espace libre ne doit pas être située en queue de HDD > mais entre la partition *EFI disk1s1* et la partition *CoreStorage disk1s2* en haut de HDD.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et  revalide

la commande affiche le tableau des blocs du HDD. En cas d'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurité) --> elle risque de se trouver déniée (comme quoi les problèmes s'empileraient comme à la parade  )

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ sudo gpt show disk1
Password:
gpt show: unable to open device 'disk1': Operation not permitted
```


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

me demande si je ne me suis pas planté de code


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

eh pourtant non -_-


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Non-non : c'est la signature de l'activation du *SIP* (qui dénie l'accès aux blocs du disque de démarrage). Les problèmes s'empilent > mais à un point donné --> on va prendre le meilleur sur l'adversité (logique).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques --> histoire de vérifier si les 2 disques n'ont pas permuté d'index avec le redémarrage (ça arrive)...


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

Ayé 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            749.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             250.6 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +776.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Comme quoi on n'est jamais trop prudent ! - le HDD a hérité de l'index de disque :  *disk0* après redémarrage -->

- il faut savoir qu'il s'agit de n° de rangs dans l'attachement temporel des disques au Système du Mac : des variables donc > et pas des constantes.​
----------

Passe donc la commande (adaptée en ce qui concerne l'index de disque pour qu'il s'agisse bien du HDD > car c'est lui qui porte l'espace libre) :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


poste le tableau des blocs...


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

voila voila 

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            749.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             250.6 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +776.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1463603384      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1464013024   489512104      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1953525128           7        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Eurêka ! -->


il n'y a aucune bande de blocs libres en queue de disque du HDD ! - c'est la partition de secours *Recovery HD* > qui a par accident récupéré les *Go* d'espace libre ! -->


```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             250.6 GB   disk0s3
```


je n'avais pas été attentif à cette anomalie. Comme tu vois > elle fait *250,6 Go* au lieu des *650 Mo* réglementaires. En fait > tu as empilé des problèmes inédits.

il va donc falloir "dégonfler" la partition de secours > pour récupérer l'espace libre qu'elle s'est indûment approprié. J'adore : cela demande des acrobaties dans le *terminal*. La désactivation du *SIP* est absolument requise pour que les commandes passent.

Commence par passer la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


la commande change le type de la partition de secours - de "*Apple_Boot*" => à "*Apple_HFS*". Ce changement de type est requis > pour pouvoir faire varier la taille du volume *Recovery HD* (sinon verrouillé en taille par le type "*Apple_Boot*").

Poste le retour.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Hé ! hé ! - second succès au compteur (contre l'adversité logique - après la réparation de l'erreur de taille interne du *CoreStorage*).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list disk0
```


qui affiche la configuration du HDD

Poste le tableau.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ diskutil list disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            749.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             250.6 GB   disk0s3
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Le type de la partition de secours a bien été changé -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             250.6 GB   disk0s3
```


passe la commande :


```
df -H /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


la commande mesure l'occupation du volume *Recovery HD* (en espérant que le changement de type de sa partition l'ait automatiquement remonté)

Poste le retour.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ df -H /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
df: /Volumes/Recovery HD: No such file or directory
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

D'accord : le volume n'a pas été automatiquement remonté. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
```


qui le remonte

Poste le retour.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 mounted
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Volume monté. Donc repasse la commande :

```
df -H /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


qui va trouver sa cible

Poste le tableau de l'occupation du volume *Recovery HD*.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s3   251G   626M   250G     1%      73 4294967206    0%   /Volumes/Recovery HD
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

*626 Mo* d'occupation. Peut-être un peu juste pour ramener la partition à *650 Mo* ? --> on va voir ça...

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 650m free null 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande rétrécit la partition de secours aux *650 Mo* réglementaires > et laisse l'excédent en espace libre > puis réaffiche la configuration du HDD

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 650m free null 0b ; diskutil list disk0
Resizing to 650000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Finished partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            749.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            749.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Repartitionnement réussi ! -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


la partition de secours a retrouvé ses *650 Mo* réglementaires.

On entame la finalisation à présent. Passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
```


qui redémonte le volume *Recovery HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ diskutil umount force disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 force-unmounted
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande restaure le type de la partition de secours > de "*Apple_HFS*" actuel => à "*Apple_Boot*" requis (pour que cette partition soit déplaçable sur blocs dans des séquences de récupération d'espace libre situé en-dessous d'elle => à une partition *CoreStorage* située en-dessus d'elle). Le démontage du volume *Recovery HD* est requis pour le changement de type. La commande réaffiche à la fin la configuration du HDD.

Poste le retour.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil list disk0
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            749.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Hé ! hé ! - c'est-y pas joli ? -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


la partition de secours a été reconstruite à son défaut : type "*Apple_Boot*" > taille *650 Mo*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande "étrenne" la nouvelle partition de secours > en instruisant la récupération des *+ 200 Go* d'espace libre situés désormais en-dessous d'elle => au *CoreStorage* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques.

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

```
iMac-de-Badtine:~ badtinemonty$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 749 364 932 608 to 999 345 131 520 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 999 345 131 520 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 025 980 366 848 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 E274AB91-D0C6-4BE0-8315-B979D7A375A8
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

c'est un truc de OUF!.. . . .


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Comme tu peux le voir : problème résolu ! -->

- le *CoreStorage* (et le volume *Macintosh HD* supporté) ont récupéré une taille de + *1 To*.​
- on dira que tu avais fait la totale : erreur de taille interne du *CoreStorage* (volume *Macintosh HD* à *500 Go* vs magasins de stockage à *776 Go*) + erreur de récupération de *+ 200 Go* d'espace libre à la partition de secours *Recovery HD*.​
=> un problème d'allure minime au départ > dissimulait 2 anomalies absolument spécifiques --> qui requéraient comme tu as pu t'en rendre compte une somme d'acrobaties désopilantes dans le *terminal* => pour les résoudre impeccablement


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

c'était en effet désopilant !!! j'avais mis un sacré bordel, chapeau très très bas Mr Macomaniac, merci mille fois! Je me permets de vous demander une dernière chose a savoir si je retente bootcamp et windows, et que cela ne marche pas comment dois je faire pour supprimer la partition crée? Merci encore!! RESPECT !!!!!!!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2019)

Content pour toi !

- en cas de plantage d'une installation de Windows dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* => il est recommandé de relancer l'Assistant BootCamp > pour lui demander de supprimer la partition et de récupérer son espace. Sinon > tu peux toujours t'adresser ici > et le *terminal* réglera la question aussi bien.​


----------



## bouboulebébé (7 Mai 2019)

pour te remercier j'ai une contrepétrie pour toi:
"S'il avait su laver l'anis, les herbes auraient un gout a la mode" Merci encore!


----------



## Fédag (7 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de m'inscrire dans ce forum de discussions. J'essaie d'installer le Windows 10 sur MacBook Pro (mi-2012), 500Go SSD, Mojave. 
J'ai essayé dans un premier temps de partitionner le disque dur en 3 partition: Mac, Linux, Win. J'ai installé Linux. Puis, pour le Windows, j'ai eu le message d'incompatibilité, car GPT... 
J'ai essayé à nouveau avec BOOTCAMP, qui a supprimé la partition que j'avais fait au départ pour Windows. Mais... BOOTCAMP n'a pas fait son travail jusqu'au bout et avant même d'installer Win 10, il a échoué. De plus,, malgré le fait que j'utilise un DVD original WIn 10 Pro 64-bit, BOOTCAMP considéré cette version Win comme étant incompatible... et me demande d’insérer WIN 10 64-bits (paradoxe...)

Pour revenir au problème de base: Avec le plantage de BOOTCAMP j'ai 120Go "invisibles"... 
J'ai suivi toutes les échanges liées à ce sujet sur ce forum. J'ai essayé quelques manipulations, mais... rien... je n'arrive pas faire un peu de ménage dans mon disque dur afin de retrouver les 120Go perdus....

Alors voici quelques informations: 

"FileVault est désactivé pour le disque "Macintosh HD". 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
csrutil status   : 

"Protection status: disabled."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
diskutil list   : 

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         409.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Linux Filesystem UBUNTU 18               69.9 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +289.6 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            154.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 32.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sudo gpt show disk0   : 

      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409634          6         
     409640  800598120      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  801007760  136433144      3  GPT part - 0FC63DAF-8483-4772-8E79-3D69D8477DE4
  937440904     262151         
  937703055         32         Sec GPT table
  937703087          1         Sec GPT header
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
diskutil repairDisk disk0   :

Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
----------------------------------------------------------------------
diskutil repairDisk disk1   :

Unable to repair this whole disk: A GUID Partition Table (GPT) partitioning scheme is required (-69773)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pourriez vous m'aider, s'il vous plait? 

Bien cordialement,

Fédag


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir *Fédag
*
Est-ce que tu peux repasser la seule commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

et reposter ce tableau ? > en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> disons que le tableau ainsi présenté garde la mise en forme du *terminal* et est plus lisible (et plus agréable à citer aussi pour certaines de ses parties).


----------



## Fédag (7 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Fédag
> *
> Est-ce que tu peux repasser la seule commande :
> 
> ...




Voici:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         409.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Linux Filesystem UBUNTU 18               69.9 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +289.6 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            154.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 32.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

Alors voici le paradoxe dans ton cas de figure -->

- ceci est la partition primaire de macOS sur le disque :

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         409.9 GB   disk0s2
```


dans cette partition de type *apfs* > réside un magasin de stockage *apfs* appelé "*Physical Store*". Il a la taille de la partition > càd. les *409,9 Go*.

- ceci est le *Conteneur apfs* secondaire -->

```
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +289.6 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
```


il s'agit d'un espace-disque virtuel > exporté depuis le magasin de stockage *Physical Store*. Par principe > cet espace-disque virtuel a la taille exacte du magasin primaire qui lui sert de base d'exportation. La capacité du *Conteneur apfs* devrait donc être de *409,9 Go*. Or elle est mesurée à *289,6 Go*. Ce qui revient à dire que *120,3 Go* se trouvent perdus par le *Conteneur apfs* sur la capacité du magasin primaire qui l'exporte. C'est là manifestement une erreur de taille interne à l'*apfs*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


qui vérifie les objets de l'apfs

Poste l'affichage résultant.


----------



## Fédag (7 Juin 2019)

Et.... le SSD est d'une capacité de 500Go. Il est affiché 480Go. 
Est-il normal?


----------



## Fédag (7 Juin 2019)

```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (24425862+1) bitmap address (70e5)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

Aucune erreur n'a été décelée par la vérification. Mais celle-ci ne porte que sur le *Conteneur apfs* et ses 4 volumes > en aucune manière sur le *Physical Store* de base > ni sur le mécanisme de l'exportation du *Conteneur* à partir de lui. Bref : l'erreur de taille interne a échappé à l'examen de l'*apfs*.

Tente la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre disponible au *Conteneur apfs*. Le problème est que cette récupération adresse de l'espace libre *hors* partition de base *apfs* > pas de l'espace libre *intra* partition de base *apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Fédag (7 Juin 2019)

Voici: 


```
Started APFS operation
Error: -69519: The target disk is too small for this operation, or a gap is required in your partition map which is missing or too small, which is often caused by an attempt to grow a partition beyond the beginning of another partition or beyond the end of partition map usable space
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         409.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Linux Filesystem UBUNTU 18               69.9 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +289.6 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            154.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 32.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

Comme attendu : la commande n'a rien trouvé à récupérer comme espace "extérieur" à la partition de base.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g jhfs+ BROL 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *200 Go* > et crée un volume *BROL* de *89 Go* entre la partition *apfs* et celle d'*UBUNTU* ; puis affiche la tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage complet retourné. L'idée est ensuite de lancer une commande de suppression / récupération > pour voir si ça n'entraînerait pas dans la foulée la récupération de l'espace interne perdu.


----------



## Fédag (7 Juin 2019)

Je pense que tu as réussi! 


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 89 556 168 704 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 320 350 068 736 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 161 598 144 512 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (24425862+1) bitmap address (70e5)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 409 906 237 440 to 320 350 068 736 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s5 as a 83 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s5
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         320.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS BROL                    89.4 GB    disk0s5
   4:           Linux Filesystem UBUNTU 18               69.9 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +320.4 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            154.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 32.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

Hé ! hé ! avise ceci -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         320.4 GB   disk0s2
```


c'est la partition *apfs* de base du *Physical Store*. Avise cela à présent -->


```
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +320.4 GB   disk1
```


c'est le *Conteneur* virtualisé depuis le *Physical Store*. Tu t'aperçois que les 2 ont des tailles actuellement congruentes = *320,4 Go*. Le rétrécissement => a induit un réalignement des tailles : *Physical Store* / *Conteneur apfs*.

Le problème est donc théoriquement résolu. Reste la finalisation --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BROL* > récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* et à la sa partition de base > réaffiche le tableau de disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Fédag (7 Juin 2019)

Je te dois une bière (un un thé si tu préfères) 


```
Started erase on disk0s5 BROL
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 89 556 168 704 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 409 906 237 440 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 409 906 237 440 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (24425862+1) bitmap address (f5d7)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 320 350 068 736 to 409 906 237 440 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         409.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Linux Filesystem UBUNTU 18               69.9 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +409.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            154.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 32.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Fédag (7 Juin 2019)

Un très GRAND MERCI!!!!! 

Je suis très admiratif quant à ta stratégie! Mon cas semblait au moins "bizarre" au premier regard. 

Maintenant, afin de ne plus revenir dans cette situation, quel est ton conseil par rapport à l'installation de WIN 10? 
BOOTCAMP a refusé d'enregistrer le logiciel de prise en charge du Win sur une clé usb de 16Go. Ensuite m'a mis en difficulté comme pas possible avec cette histoire de espace disque invisible et de plus me demande d'utiliser un support d'installation WIN 10 64 -bit, alors que c'est exactement ce type d'installation que j'utilise (sauf qu'il s'agit d'une édition Win 10 Pro).


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

Problème résolu -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         409.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +409.9 GB   disk1
```


la partition *apfs* de base > et l'espace *Conteneur* virtualisé => ont retrouvé une exacte congruence.

C'est la 1ère fois que je suis confronté à une "erreur de taille interne" à l'*apfs*. J'avais l'habitude des "erreurs de taille interne" au *CoreStorage* qui a précédé l'*apfs* > mais ton cas de figure a été une première. Il a donc suffi de secouer un peu l'édifice via un rétrécissement > puis une récupération => et hop ! tout est rentré en ordre.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

Édit. Je n'ai jamais utilisé Windows (et je ne l'utiliserais jamais). Je n'ai donc aucune expérience de son installation sur Mac.

- c'est *Locke* le spécialiste de ces questions > mais il est absent du site depuis un bout de temps à présent.​


----------



## Fédag (7 Juin 2019)

Je suis content que j'ai pu te donner un cas qui t'a mis un peu au défis. Sinon... ce n'ai pas très intéressant de redire des choses du passé. J'ai vraiment cherché par tout une solution, mais sans succès, jusque là, grâce à toi. BRAVO et tout mon respect pour ta promptitude, tes compétences, ta ruse et ta ténacité! 

J'essaie de m'en débarrasser de Windows, mais cela m'arrive de temps en temps de m'en servir au travail, donc je me suis dit qu'il serait bien d'avoir le Win au cas où. Il m'arrive de créer des macro pour des fichiers excel et dès fois il y a des incompatibilités entre les versions du microsoft office win et mac... surtout pour des macro exécutables à l'ouverture des fichiers, quand il y a une protection sur tous les feuilles de calcul. 

Sincèrement, chapeau bas!!! Et merci pour ton aide et tes conseils! 

Bonne continuation et Merci beaucoup pour ton aide! 

Fédag


----------



## Fédag (7 Juin 2019)

A bientôt!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juin 2019)

Il me semble que pour installer Windows sur un disque Mac > il faut pas d'autre partition "principale" au départ que celle de macOS (la partition de type "auxiliaire" = *EFI* n'étant pas décomptée). Or tu as déjà une partition *UBUNTU* en n°*2* sur le disque => ce qui doit normalement "inhiber" l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## Fédag (8 Juin 2019)

Bonjour macmaniac,

merci pour cette explication! Tout a du sens maintenant, effectivement.
Dans ces conditions, l'installation de Ubuntu devrait se faire en dernière étape. Il serait mieux alors d'installer dans un premier temps le Windows à l'aide de BOOTCAMP (qui crée une deuxième partition NTFS), et dans un deuxième temps créer la troisième partition extFS 4 et installer Ubuntu. De cette manière BOOTCAMP prend en compte la totalité du disque lors de la création de la partition NTFS et évite probablement de échouer lors de la création de la partition. Et je pense que grâce à ton explication, j'ai pu comprendre d'où vient le problème. J’évite donc de faire la même bêtise.
Tu as répondu également à la question liée à l'installation du WIN.

Je me demande si la capacité de mon SSD, qui normalement est de 500Go, n'a pas été impactée par cette histoire de perte d'espace de stockage. Le disk0 affiche une capacité de 480,01 Go.  

Est-ce normal?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

Le décompte des blocs (de *512* octets) du disque est une mesure "numérique-linéaire" absolue --> aucun bloc supplémentaire ne peut se "cacher" quelque part. Ton SSD fait *480 Go*. C'est la capacité effective de certains SSD annoncés grosso modo comme faisant *500 Go*.

Si tu veux installer Windows > il te faut supprimer la partition *UBUNTU* et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur apfs* (je peux te passer la commande qui le fait, si tu veux).

L'Assistant BootCamp crée une partition en format *FAT-32* au préalable > portant un volume *BOOTCAMP*. C'est à l'utilisateur (= toi) > une fois l'interface d'installation de Windows ouverte => d'utiliser le bouton "*Formater*" pour reformater la partition *BOOTCAMP* en *NTFS*.


----------



## Fédag (8 Juin 2019)

D'accord. Là c'est clair. 
Bien sûr, je veux bien ton aide. Comme cela je reprends tout proprement. 

Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Fédag (8 Juin 2019)

Voici: 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         409.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Linux Filesystem UBUNTU 18               69.9 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +409.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            173.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 32.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande : *a)* supprime la partition *UBUNTU* > *b)* récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Fédag (8 Juin 2019)

Merci! Merci! Merci! 


```
Started erase on disk0s3 UBUNTU 18
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 69 987 987 456 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 479 894 224 896 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 479 893 196 800 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.241.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (24425862+1) bitmap address (11337)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 409 906 237 440 to 479 894 224 896 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         479.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +479.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            173.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 32.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

Opération réussie -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         479.9 GB   disk0s2
```


tu n'as qu'à retenter ta chance avec l'Assistant BootCamp...


----------



## Fédag (8 Juin 2019)

Est-ce que les volumes suivantes sont toutes indispensables? 
Surtout le Volume VM? 


```
2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 32.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Fédag (8 Juin 2019)

Merci beaucoup! 

Si je souhaite installer deux MacOS sur le même disk1, en créant un nouveau Volume APFS via l'utilitaire de disques, comment pourrais-je installer le nouveau OS sans effacer l'OS existent? J'ai lu dans un article que cette possibilité existe et au lieu d'amputer une partition pour créer une autre, il me semble intéressant de pouvoir utiliser l’intégralité de l'espace du disk1 pour les deux OS. 

As-tu une idée là dessus?


----------



## Fédag (8 Juin 2019)

Et si au lieu de "diskutil list" on utilise "diskutil apfs list"? 

Voici le résultat: 


```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk1 6B2663CE-E454-42EB-9206-F91873791D79
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk1
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      479894224896 B (479.9 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   174908248064 B (174.9 GB) (36.4% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       304985976832 B (305.0 GB) (63.6% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 AFF03486-D7FE-47C3-985A-4A2B08C70065
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       479894224896 B (479.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s1 918F4430-C074-445B-A5CF-6CE9968A49C8
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /
    |   Capacity Consumed:         173135859712 B (173.1 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s2 E84186BD-4A14-4CB4-8792-8590BEB9EAB1
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         32202752 B (32.2 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s3 56D38C3C-E68F-443B-AA24-889497A00751
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         506806272 B (506.8 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s4 828557C3-EA99-4CC0-BCDA-E58FDE7518DD
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /Volumes/VM
        Capacity Consumed:         1073762304 B (1.1 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```


----------



## Fédag (8 Juin 2019)

Le disk1s2 et disk1s3 affichent


```
Mount Point:               Not Mounted
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

Le *Conteneur apfs disk1* est un espace-disque virtualisé à partir du magasin *Physical Store* de la partition primaire *disk0s2*. Son espace total est partagé entre ces 4 volumes simultanément :

```
1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            173.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 32.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


chaque volume n'ayant que la taille actuelle de ses données et étant extensible à l'espace disponible du *Conteneur*. Cette distribution quadripartite est canonique d'un *Conteneur apfs* de type "Système". En ce sens que > pour qu'un Système *apfs* démarrable soit hébergé dans le *Conteneur* > il faut nécessairement que les 4 volumes soient présents.

*Macintosh HD* est le volume de démarrage Système. Les 3 autres sont des volumes auxiliaires dédiés à des fonctions spécialisées : *Preboot* = prédémarrage > *Recovery* = secours > *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory) = archivage de la *RAM* et du *swap*. Les 2 volumes *Preboot* & *Recovery* ne sont pas montés lorsque la session dans *Macintosh HD* est ouverte. *VM* est toujours monté at: */private/var/vm* dans *Macintosh HD*.

il peut exister *n* volumes Système de type démarrable dans un même *Conteneur apfs* > chacun de ces volumes hébergeant un OS démarrable déterminé (de la même version ou de versions *apfs* différentes). Mais si l'on peut multiplier les volumes de type "Système" démarrables dans un même *Conteneur* > il ne peut exister en regard qu'un seul volume *Preboot* > un seul *Recovery* > un seul *VM*.

le problème se résout ainsi : dans l'actuel *Preboot* existe un dossier intitulé de l'*UUID* du volume *Macintosh HD* démarrable correspondant. Dans ce dossier > existent les fichiers de prédémarrage de *Macintosh HD* (sans lesquels il est indémarrable). Il en va de même pour *Recovery* : un dossier intitulé de l'*UUID* de *Macintosh HD* > contient l'image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* recelant son OS de secours démarrable via *⌘R*. 

si l'utilisateur crée un second volume Système de type démarrable (intitulé *Mojave* par exemple) > alors => à l'installation de l'OS Mojave dans ce second volume > vont être créés respectivement dans *Preboot* & *Recovery* des dossiers intitulés de l'*UUID* de ce nouveau volume *Mojave* > recelant ses fichiers de prédémarrage & son OS de secours. Et etc. pour autant de nouveaux volumes démarrables créés puis installés d'un OS.

le cas de *VM* est différent : il archive le contexte de la *RAM* de la session d'utilisateur ouverte. Tout changement de session dans le même volume démarrable > ou d'un volume de démarrage à un autre => purge *VM* de ses contenus et archive le contexte de la *RAM* de la nouvelle session. il n'y a donc pas itération de dossiers spécifiques comme pour *Preboot* & *Recovery* > mais remplacement d'archivage.


----------



## Fédag (8 Juin 2019)

Tes explications sont très claires et très complètes. C'est une plaisir d'apprendre de toi. 

Je me pose la question si avec "diskutil apfs list" on aurait vu l'espace manquant au départ. 

Macomaniac, merci pour toutes tes explications et pour ton aide! Maintenant que tout est claire, je vais me remettre au travail.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2019)

Fédag a dit:


> Je me pose la question si avec "diskutil apfs list" on aurait vu l'espace manquant au départ.




dans la mesure où le tableau retourné affiche *a)* l'espace-disque du *Conteneur apfs* virtualisé > *b)* le magasin de stockage *Physical Store* de la partition primaire du disque qui l'exporte > *c)* les 4 volumes *apfs* membres du *Conteneur* -->

=> il aurait sauté aux yeux que la taille du *Conteneur* (*a*) était plus étroite que la taille du *Physical Store* (*b*). Mais le tableau n'aurait fourni aucune clé pour redilater le *Conteneur* accidentellement rétréci => à la taille du magasin *Physical Store*.


----------



## Fédag (8 Juin 2019)

Tu as raison. Merci.


----------



## anass.afathi (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème. Cependant quand je désactive filevault et redémarre mon ordinateur, mon volume n'est pas restauré et fait toujours 124,92go.
Que dois-je faire?
Merci d'avance!

voici:

Last login: Sun Nov 17 01:00:38 on console

MacBook-Pro-de-anass:~ anassafathi$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.7 GB   disk0s2

   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3



/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +124.9 GB   disk1

                                 Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            14.2 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.1 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4



MacBook-Pro-de-anass:~ anassafathi$ diskutil cs list


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour *anass.afathi*

Ton cas de figure est très intéressant -->

- voici la partition *apfs* primaire de ton disque :​

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.7 GB    disk0s2
```

(tu notes qu'elle a une extension de *249,7 Go*) > et voici l'espace-disque virtuel du *Conteneur apfs* exporté depuis cette partition *apfs* primaire :


```
0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +124.9 GB    disk1
```

dans le principe : la capacité de l'espace-disque *apfs* (appelé *Conteneur*) > virtualisé depuis la partition primaire du disque => doit avoir strictement la même taille que celle de la partition exportatrice du disque. Donc la capacité du *Conteneur apfs* devrait être = *249,7 Go*. Chez toi > elle est = *124,9 Go*. Soit *124,8 Go* de moins.

où sont donc ces *124,8 Go* qui manquent à l'appel ? --> pas en-dehors de la partition primaire du disque > laquelle à part une petite partition invisible *Microsoft Reserved* de *16,8 Mo* => totalise tout l'espace-disque disponible. Mais *en-dedans* de cette partition primaire > au sens où *124,8 Go* d'espace de blocs internes à cette partition => se trouvent échappés d'inclusion à l'espace-disque virtualisé du *Conteneur*. Il s'agit donc d'une erreur de gestion de l'espace de la partition par le système de fichiers *apfs*.

[c'est par de pareils problèmes logiques qui intriguent l'intelligence => que l'expérience de l'informatique vaut d'être vécue (et pas - dirais-je par ironie grande -  de par les "avantages" que ladite informatique procurerait à l'humanité => ce qui se résume à une pullulation de fichiers graphiques de type "images" obscurcissant l'usage de l'entendement).]
----------

Je te propose d'effectuer une expérimentation en forme d'action en va-et-vient sur les partitions -->

- passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil resizeContainer disk1 100g free null 0b ; diskutil resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime la petite partition Windows invisible > *b)* rétrécit la taille du *Conteneur apfs* (et donc aussi de la partition primaire du disque qui le sustente) => à *100 Go* > *c)* dilate la taille du *Conteneur apfs* (et donc aussi de la partition primaire du disque qui le sustente) => à la totalité de l'espace libre disponible > *d)* réaffiche la configuration du disque interne. Cette expérimentation enchaînée --> implique un va-et-vient rétrécissant > puis redilatant du *Conteneur* (et de sa partition de base) => destiné à faire "sauter" l'erreur de gestion de l'espace par l'*apfs*.

Poste l'intégralité de l'affichage qui aura été retourné par cette commande > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## anass.afathi (17 Novembre 2019)

voila la resultat !
Last login: Sun Nov 17 13:01:28 on ttys000

MacBook-Pro-de-anass:~ anassafathi$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil resizeContainer disk1 100g free null 0b ; diskutil resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list

Started erase on disk0s3

Unmounting disk

Finished erase on disk0

diskutil: did not recognize verb "resizeContainer"; type "diskutil" for a list

diskutil: did not recognize verb "resizeContainer"; type "diskutil" for a list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.7 GB   disk0s2



/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +124.9 GB   disk1

                                 Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            15.1 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 25.1 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4



/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk2

   1:               Windows_NTFS anass                   7.7 GB     disk2s1



MacBook-Pro-de-anass:~ anassafathi$ 

  [Restauré 17 nov. 2019 à 14:27:05]

Last login: Sun Nov 17 14:26:59 on console

Restored session: Sun Nov 17 14:25:31 +01 2019

MacBook-Pro-de-anass:~ anassafathi$


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

J'ai commis un double _lapsus calami_ ce matin dans ma commande à rallonges > en omettant la spécification *ap* (comme *apfs*).

- passe la commande rectifiée :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g free null 0b ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


et poste  l'intégralité de l'affichage qui aura été retourné par cette commande > en veillant à faire le coller dans une *fenêtre de code* (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->
- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​​


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous. 
J'ai suivi ce fil pour trouver la solution a mon problème.Mais j'hésite à faire les manips sans être sûr de moi donc je préfère demander...

J'avais une partition bootcamp qui fonctionnait bien, mais un plantage de windows et me voilà coincé. Pas de possibilité de répare windows directement donc j'ai récupéré mes données coincées sur le windows en montant la partition. 

Hélas elle est désormais inaccessible via bootcamp.
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de fusionner à nouveau cet espace sans perdre les données stockées sur ma partition Mac?


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS vault                   121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         379.8 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                120.0 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +379.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           316.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 26.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS Osw                     8.1 GB     disk3s1

iMac-de-Oswea:~ oswea$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS vault                   121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         379.8 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                120.0 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +379.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           316.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 26.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir *Osw*

Sur ce disque interne -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         379.8 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                120.0 GB   disk1s3
```


tu veux supprimer la partition actuelle *BOOTCAMP* > et récupérer son espace de *120 Go* au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base n°*2* ?


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir, oui c'est bien ça


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Je souhaite supprimer le bootcamp et récupérer l'espace sur mon disque initial. Mais via l'assistant bootcamp impossible puisqu'il ne voit plus le volume.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list disk1
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base > réaffiche la configuration du disque concerné seul

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas. 

```
iMac-de-Oswea:~ oswea$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list disk1
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Error: -69879: Couldn't open disk
Started APFS operation
Error: -69519: The target disk is too small for this operation, or a gap is required in your partition map which is missing or too small, which is often caused by an attempt to grow a partition beyond the beginning of another partition or beyond the end of partition map usable space
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         379.8 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                120.0 GB   disk1s3
iMac-de-Oswea:~ oswea$
```


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

J'avais déjà essayé la commande diskutil erase free, sans succès


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk1s3
```


qui démonte le volume *BOOTCAMP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Il est joueur...



```
iMac-de-Oswea:~ oswea$ diskutil umount force disk1s3
disk1s3 was already unmounted
```


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Je suis passé par tuxera pour monter le disque ce doit être dû à ça. le système de windows était bloqué en "hibernate"


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Le volume *BOOTCAMP* avait bien été déjà démonté. L'échec de la suppression de partition n'est pas dû à une impossibilité de le démonter.

- repasse la commande isolée :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3
```


et poste le retour => que je revoie le libellé de l'erreur.


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

```
iMac-de-Oswea:~ oswea$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Error: -69879: Couldn't open disk
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Le "*Couln't open disk*" -->

- m'a l'air d'évoquer une impossibilité d'enregistrer dans la table de partition *GPT* (de l'en-tête du disque) > la suppression du descripteur de la partition *BOOTCAMP*. Car cette partition n'existe sur le disque que dans la mesure où elle y est décrite par un descripteur de la table *GPT*.​
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk1
```


qui effectue une réparation globale du disque (*GPT* comprise) en mode "live" (le volume Macintosh SSD démarré laissé monté).

tu vas avoir une demande de confirmation : tape *y* (comme *y*es) et revalide

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

```
iMac-de-Oswea:~ oswea$ diskutil repairDisk disk1
Repairing the partition map might erase disk1s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk1
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk1
iMac-de-Oswea:~ oswea$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Aucune erreur signalée.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


qui affiche la distribution des blocs du disque (telle que décrite par la *GPT*).

Poste le tableau obtenu (à condition que le *SIP* ne soit pas activé et ne verrouille pas l'accès en lecture à la table *GPT*).


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

```
iMac-de-Oswea:~ oswea$ sudo gpt show disk1
Password:
gpt show: unable to open device 'disk1': Operation not permitted
iMac-de-Oswea:~ oswea$
```


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Apparemment ça bloque... Je peux désactiver ?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Le déni : "*Operation not permitted*" est la signature du *SIP* activé -->

- on pourrait désactiver le *SIP* pour consulter la table *GPT* du disque. Mais il serait impossible de passer une commande de suppression du descripteur *GPT* > qui implique une désactivation de la *GPT* => càd. qu'aucun volume qui en dépende ne soit monté. Or tu es démarré sur le volume *Macintosh SSD* dépendant de cette table et forcément monté.​
D'accord pour agir à partir de la session de secours ?


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Ok. Je relance sur la partition de secours.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Est-ce que tu sais passer une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


dans le *terminal* de la session de secours et poster ici le tableau ? - ou est-ce que je te passe le tuto _ad hoc_ ?


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Je suis en train d’attendre le redémarrage


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Quelle est la version de macOS installée ? - Mojave ?


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Oui Mojave.



```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS vault                   121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         379.8 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                120.0 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +379.8 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           316.3 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 26.2 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.6 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk5
   1:               Windows_NTFS Osw                     8.1 GB     disk5s1

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk22

/dev/disk23 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk23
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Parfait. Le disque concerné est toujours *disk1*.

- passe la commande :​

```
gpt show disk1
```


(pas de *sudo* : tu es dans *terminal root*)

Poste le tableau de la distribution des blocs.


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt show disk1
gpt show: disk1: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         MBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6         
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  741728216      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  742137856  234373120      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  976510976     262159         
  976773135         32         Sec GPT table
  976773167          1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Bon ! --> la table est accessible en lecture et a une configuration régulière. Le descripteur à supprimer est le n° *3*.

- avant cela > il faut désactiver la *GPT*. Ce qui implique de démonter les volumes dépendants du disque.​
Passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk1s3
diskutil umount force disk3s1
```


qui démontent les volumes *BOOTCAMP* & *Macintosh SSD*

Poste les retours.


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk1s3
Volume BOOTCAMP on disk1s3 force-unmounted
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk3s1
Volume Macintosh SSD on disk3s1 force-unmounted
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Démontage réussi.

- passe la commande :​

```
gpt remove -i 3 disk1
```


la commande supprime le descripteur de la partition *BOOTCAMP* dans la *GPT*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt remove -i 3 disk1
gpt remove: disk1: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
disk1s3 removed
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Victoire ! --> le descripteur a été supprimé. Ce qui revient à dire que la partition a été supprimée du disque.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list disk1
```


qui affiche la configuration du *disk1* seul

Poste le tableau => qu'on voie comment ça se présente...


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS vault                   121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         379.8 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +379.8 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           316.3 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 26.2 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.6 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk5
   1:               Windows_NTFS Osw                     8.1 GB     disk5s1

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk22

/dev/disk23 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk23
```


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

oups je me suis trompé


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list disk1
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         379.8 GB   disk1s2
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Parfait : voici le disque -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         379.8 GB   disk1s2
```


partition supprimée. Passe la commande :


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


qui récupère l'espace au *Conteneur apfs* (et à sa partition de base *disk1s3*) > puis affiche la configuration interne seule

Poste le retour intégral.


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 120 133 259 264 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 499 898 105 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 897 077 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk3
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh SSD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 379 764 846 592 to 499 898 105 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS vault                   121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           316.3 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 26.2 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.6 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk3s4

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Tout à l'air Ok du coup...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Opération réussie -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         499.9 GB   disk1s2
```


la partition *apfs* a récupéré la taille totale possible de *499,9 Go*. Et le *Conteneur apfs* qu'elle exporte aussi -->


```
/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk3
```


donc : problème résolu.

Tu peux redémarrer normalement sur ton volume *Macintosh SSD*.


----------



## Osw (17 Novembre 2019)

Super,
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide!
Bonne soirée.


----------



## HN99 (4 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, de la même façon que les nombreuses personnes précédemment, j'ai voulu partitionner mon disque à l'aide de Boot Camp afin d'installer Windows. Il se trouve que lors de l'opération, mon ordi s'est mis en veille et lorsque je l'ai rallumé, la partition n'avait pas fonctionné d'une part, et j'ai en plus perdu une partie du stockage de mon Mac, qui est passé à 67 GB (128GB de base). 

J'ai essayé de résoudre le problème avec les messages précédents mais n'ai pas réussi, j'aimerais bien un petit coup de pouce donc si possible. 

Voici ce que j'obtiens lorsque je passe les commandes diskutil list et diskutil cs list : 

```
Last login: Wed Dec  4 13:52:55 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            67.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             53.6 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +67.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group A6466797-1C52-410F-B039-B8FC5D2850F3
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         67352391680 B (67.4 GB)
    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 28941CA5-89B7-4C31-86B5-7AB3C2F88722
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     67352391680 B (67.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family CC5E9FBE-8CF4-4E4E-844A-B3777E17DE3D
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          66991423488 B (67.0 GB)
            Conversion Progress:   Complete
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour *HN*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre disponible situé en-dessous de la partition *CoreStorage* => au *CoreStorage* > à son volume hôte *Macintosh HD* > à sa partition de base *disk0s2* ; puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## HN99 (4 Décembre 2019)

Voici ce que ça m'affiche : 

```
Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            67.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             53.6 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +67.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2019)

Je viens de voir le problème. C'est la partition de secours qui a récupéré l'espace libre -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             53.6 GB    disk0s3
```


elle fait *53,6 Go* au lieu des *650 Mo* attendus. Il faut délester cette partition de son superflu.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande change le type de la partition de secours > de "*Apple_Boot*" => à "*Apple_HFS*"

Poste le retour. Cette commande risque d'être bloquée par le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) : on va bien voir.


----------



## HN99 (4 Décembre 2019)

Une erreur s'affiche : 

```
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            67.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             53.6 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +67.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2019)

La mention : "*Operation not permitted*" signe l'activation du *SIP*.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## HN99 (4 Décembre 2019)

Voici ce que j'ai : 

```
Last login: Wed Dec  4 23:21:50 on console
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2019)

Parfait : le type de la partition a été viré à "*Apple_HFS*" (ce qui la rend redimensionnable non-destructivement).

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le retour => qu'on vérifie ça.


----------



## HN99 (4 Décembre 2019)

Voilà : 

```
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            67.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             53.6 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +67.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2019)

Cette mention -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             53.6 GB    disk0s3
```


montre que le type de la partition est bien devenu : "*Apple_HFS*".

Passe d'abord la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
```


qui démonte le volume *Recovery HD* au cas où il aurait été remonté

puis passe la commande (copier-coller) :


```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 650m free null 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) la partition de secours aux *650 Mo* réglementaires > relâche l'excédent en espace libre > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## HN99 (4 Décembre 2019)

J'ai maintenant dans mon stockage deux parties distinctes : Macintosh HD et Recovery HD 

Voici le code que j'obtiens : 

```
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ diskutil umount force disk0s3
disk0s3 was already unmounted
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 650m free null 0b ; diskutil list
Resizing to 650000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Finished partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            67.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            67.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +67.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2019)

Hé ! hé ! -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


partition de secours ramenée aux *650 Mo* réglementaires.

En cas > passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairVolume disk0s3
```


qui vérifie / répare le système de fichiers *jhfs+* > formateur du volume *Recovery HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## HN99 (4 Décembre 2019)

Voici le retour obtenu : 

```
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ diskutil repairVolume disk0s3
Started file system repair on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Repairing file system
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
Trimming unused blocks
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Updating boot support partitions for the volume as required
Finished file system repair on disk0s3 Recovery HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2019)

Aucune erreur. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
```


qui démonte le volume *Recovery HD*. Puis passe la commande :


```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil list
```


la commande restaure le type de la partition de secours => à "*Apple_Boot*" > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## HN99 (5 Décembre 2019)

```
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ diskutil umount force disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 force-unmounted
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot" ; diskutil list
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            67.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +67.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

Et hop ! -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


retour au type "*Apple_Boot*". Ce type est nécessaire pour une partition de secours : *a)* pour maintenir son volume non monté automatiquement > *b)* pour permettre un déplacement de cette partition sur les blocs en cas de redimensionnement du volume *CoreStorage* dont elle est l'accompagnatrice.

On va donc étrenner cette fonctionnalité du type "*Apple_Boot*". Passe la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *CoreStorage* et à *Macintosh HD* > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral.


----------



## HN99 (5 Décembre 2019)

```
MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 67 352 391 680 to 120 473 071 616 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 120 473 071 616 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 120 112 103 424 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Air-de-Hugo:~ hnihouarn$
```


----------



## HN99 (5 Décembre 2019)

C'est bon j'ai récupéré mon stockage j'ai l'impression !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

Comme tu peux le voir -->

```
2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
```


la partition *CoreStorage* de base a récupéré ses *120,1 Go* de capacité totale possible > et -->


```
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 BBB44190-4A10-4EAF-A188-70985A58AFCC
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


le volume logique virtuel *Macintosh HD* (exporté de cette partition) => a récupéré cette même capacité.

On va dire que le problème est résolu !


----------



## HN99 (5 Décembre 2019)

Et bien merci beaucoup, j'en aurais été tout simplement incapable seul, encore merci !


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2019)

Content pour toi !

- l'attribution à la partition de secours > de l'espace libéré par la suppression d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* --> est un accident peu courant. Qui offre toujours l'occation d'une amusante jonglerie logique pour obtenir résolution.​


----------



## KevinShko (24 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour je rencontre un problème similaire aux autres
J'ai 30Go d'espace de stockage non utilisé par mon Mac suite à une tentative d'installation de Windows 10 qui a échoué et je me retrouve avec ceci :

Last login: Tue Dec 24 15:14:03 on ttys000


MBP-de-Kevin:~ kevinbitar$ diskutil list


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0


   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1


   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         90.0 GB    disk0s2





/dev/disk1 (synthesized):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +90.0 GB    disk1


                                 Physical Store disk0s2


   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            68.1 GB    disk1s1


   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 48.1 MB    disk1s2


   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                516.9 MB   disk1s3


   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4





MBP-de-Kevin:~ kevinbitar$


----------



## KevinShko (24 Décembre 2019)

Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour *Kevin*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* > puis réaffichage le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## KevinShko (24 Décembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Kevin*
> 
> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...



INCROYABLE 
merci beaucoup de votre réponse express qui a de suite fonctionner !!

Finished APFS operation


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0


   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1


   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2





/dev/disk1 (synthesized):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1


                                 Physical Store disk0s2


   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            79.7 GB    disk1s1


   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 48.1 MB    disk1s2


   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                516.9 MB   disk1s3


   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4





MBP-de-Kevin:~ kevinbitar$


----------



## KevinShko (24 Décembre 2019)

Je vais pouvoir maintenant retenter d'installer windows 10 !
Merci encore et passez de bonnes fêtes.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2019)

Content pour toi !

- et Bonnes Fêtes.​


----------



## Entoine (17 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je me retrouve dans une situation assez similaire,

J'avais installé Ubuntu sur mon mac (iMac, High Sierra), mais en voulant le désinstaller je ne sais pas trop ce que j'ai fait et je me retrouve avec sa partition (de 200GB) disparu!


Voici ce que donne diskutil list et diskutil cs list



```
~ antoinebouillet$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            299.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

iMac-de-Antoine:~ antoinebouillet$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```


merci de ton aide!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir *Entoine*

Il y a 2 partitions de type secours -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


une de type *Apple_Boot* (régulier) > l'autre de type *Apple_HFS* (irrégulier pour cette partition)

Redémarre une fois > retourné dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques. Je veux être certain que les 2 partitions soient bien enregistrées dans la table *GPT* (qui décrit les partitions) > et qu'aucune n'ait résulté d'une résilience du *kernel* (une préservation virtuelle dans la mémoire du Système).


----------



## Entoine (17 Janvier 2020)

Voila le résultat après redémarrage:


```
~ antoinebouillet$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            299.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2020)

Les partitions sont bien définies par la table *GPT*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition de secours de type *Apple_HFS* qui bloque la récupération d'espace > récupère tout l'espace libre disponible à la partition *Macintosh HD* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Entoine (17 Janvier 2020)

voila! 


```
~ antoinebouillet$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 Recovery HD
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2020)

Problème résolu : la partition *Macintosh HD* fait *499,2 Go* - sa taille maximale possible (étant donné les 2 partitions auxiliaires qui l'encadrent).


----------



## Entoine (17 Janvier 2020)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Ruizh (22 Mars 2020)

Bonjour Aidez moi mon MACBOOK PRO on l a réinitialisé avec ALT OPTION ET POWER Il reste bloqué depuis 3jrs sur 53minutes .
Merci de m aider MERCI MERCI


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *Ruizh*

Je comprends que tu as démarré par internet via les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* => ce qui a fait télécharger en *RAM* un OS de secours dont la session de secours s'est ouverte à la fin. Écran d'accueil de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* ou *OS X* (selon l'OS).

- je comprends aussi que tu as utilisé l'Utilitaire de disque de la fenêtre d'accueil => pour effacer : le volume ou le disque.​
Qu'est-ce qui reste bloqué depuis 3 jours ? - l'installation que tu as lancée ensuite ?


----------



## Sky-Driver (29 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, comme d'autres membres j'ai moi aussi perdu mon espace de stockage (200Go) que j'avais alloué à une partition bootcamp windows 10, supprimée depuis un moment. J'ai beau me renseigner à droite à gauche et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution à mon problème...

Voilà ce que j'obtiens lorsque je rentre la commande diskutil list:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         798.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +798.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  20.2 GB    disk1s5
```

Quant à a comande diskutil cs list, celle-ci ne marche pas chez moi...

```
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

En vous remerciant d'avance !

*Note de la modération :* il faut utiliser les balises </> Bloc de code et non pas Citation.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *Sky-Driver*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition de type *Microsoft Reserved* bloquante > récupère tout l'espace libre disponible en queue de disque au *Conteneur apfs* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## Sky-Driver (29 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Sky-Driver*
> 
> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, cela a fonctionné ! Voila le retour complet de la commande avec le récapitulatif des disques: 


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 201 981 628 416 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 798 013 501 440 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  20.2 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2020)

En effet : problème résolu !


----------



## flomm (23 Mai 2020)

Bonjour

Je rencontre un problème similaire aux posts précédents… J’ai eu le besoin de créer une partition ubuntu sur mon MacBook Pro de 2015 (actuellement sous Mojave), et aujourd’hui, celle-ci ne m’est plus utile. Du coup, j’ai tenté d’ajouter cet espace disque (20go) à ma partition Macintosh. J’ai réussi à supprimer la partition, mais il semble impossible de réaffecter cet espace disque, qui est maintenant invisible. 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         101.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +101.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            77.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 64.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Lorsque j'essai d'appliquer un resizeContainer, j'obtiens le message suivant:


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69519: The target disk is too small for this operation, or a gap is required in your partition map which is missing or too small, which is often caused by an attempt to grow a partition beyond the beginning of another partition or beyond the end of partition map usable space
```

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour résoudre mon problème ? 
Merci par avance!


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *flomm*

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurité)

Poste le retour.

Note : une activation du *SIP* empêcherait de passer une commande de lecture de la table de partition *GPT* (de l'en-tête du disque) => pour afficher l'actuelle distribution des blocs du disque gérés par cette table. Ce qui permettra de voir où est située la bande de blocs libres. Sans doute entre les 2 partition *EFI* (n°*1*) et *APFS* (n°*2*).


----------



## flomm (23 Mai 2020)

Voici


```
csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

*SIP* désactivé => aucun  obstable.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande lit la *GPT* d'en-tête du disque => et affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs (en secteurs des tables de partitions > partitions > bandes de blocs libres)

Poste le tableau.


----------



## flomm (23 Mai 2020)

Voici

```
start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6         
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  197550960      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  197960600    1269536      3  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  199230136   37748007         
  236978143         32         Sec GPT table
  236978175          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Voici la bande de blocs libres -->

```
199230136   37748007
```


elle commence au bloc n° *199230136* (soit juste après la 3è partition du disque) et a une extension de *37748007* blocs (de *512* octets = *19.32 Go*). Excellent placement pour une récupération (qui se fait toujours d'en-dessous une partition => à une partition bénéficiaire située en-dessus).
mais du coup j'aperçois le facteur bloquant cette récupération auquel je n'avais pas prêté attention. Il consiste dans cet alignement de partitions -->


```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         101.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


vois-tu de ton côté en quoi consiste le blocage (et comment le supprimer) ? - simple question pour se poiler.


----------



## flomm (23 Mai 2020)

Bonne question.... Au hasard, je dirais que le type de partition Apple_HFS pour une recovery est faux ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Tu as raison à la racine pour le type de la partition de secours qui devrait être *Apple_Boot* et pas *Apple_HFS*.

- cette partition de secours externe à la partition de l'OS est un dispositif valide pour les OS qui s'installent dans des volumes de format *jhfs+*. Pas pour des OS qui s'installent dans des volumes de format *apfs* (comme actuellement pour ton disque) > car l'OS de secours est recelé dans un volume *Recovery* interne au *Conteneur*. Lors de la mise-à-niveau d'un précédent OS *jhfs+* => à ton actuel OS *apfs* > qui a converti à l'*apfs* le volume-Système *jhfs+* de départ => la partition de secours externe obsolète (*disk0s3*) aurait dû être supprimée. Mais elle n'a pas pu l'être > car elle n'avait pas alors le type *Apple_Boot* la désignant comme solidaire de l'ancien dispositif. Son type *Apple_HFS* l'a donc désignée comme une partition indépendante à préserver.​
Tu as donc saisi la cause initiale du problème > et j'ai ici développé les effets.

----------

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition de secours bloquante > récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre disponible sous la partition *apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## flomm (23 Mai 2020)

Merci pour l'explication, je comprends maintenant mieux le problème.
Voici le retour


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            78.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 64.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Il semblerait que le problème soit résolu ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2020)

Problème réglé en effet : le *Conteneur apfs* a récupéré tout l'espace-disque possible.


----------



## flomm (23 Mai 2020)

Un grand grand merci pour ton aide et surtout toutes ces explications !


----------



## hugo.b (3 Mars 2021)

@macomaniac
Hello j'ai eu le meme soucis, mon ordinateur c'est éteins pendant qu'il enlevait une partition Boot Camp qui a échoué... mais je n'ai pas les mêmes lignes quand j'écris la commande: diskutil list et la seconde de marche pas... aurait tu une solution ?

MacBook-Pro-de-Hugo:~ hugobertina$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         170.0 GB   disk0s2
/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +170.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            126.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 69.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugo:~ hugobertina$ Diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugo:~ hugobertina$

Si quelqu'un a une idée du problème je suis preneur


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir *hugo*

Tu démarres normalement sur *Macintosh HD* et tu ouvres bien ta session habituelle ? - ton problème consiste à récupérer les *80 Go* de la partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée ?

- si oui > passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande récupère l'espace libre > puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande.


----------



## hugo.b (4 Mars 2021)

Hello macomaniac j'avais réussi a la récupérer en relisant tes conseil sur les pages précédentes mais j'ai revoulu le partitionner et la je n'arrive plus a supprimer la partition qui a re échoué...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```

qui supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## hugo.b (4 Mars 2021)

voilà le retour@


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2021)

Échec de la suppression de partition -->

- redémarre une fois. De retour dans ta session > repasse un :​

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## hugo.b (4 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Échec de la suppression de partition -->
> 
> - redémarre une fois. De retour dans ta session > repasse un :​
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```

qui récupère l'espace libre > puis affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## hugo.b (4 Mars 2021)

```
Last login: Thu Mar  4 21:57:43 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugo:~ hugobertina$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         160.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +160.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            125.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 69.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Hugo:~ hugobertina$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 90 685 485 056 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 160 000 090 112 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            125.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 69.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Hugo:~ hugobertina$
```


----------



## hugo.b (4 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
> ...


merci pour ta rapidité de réaction


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2021)

Je suppose que tu as récupéré l'espace libéré ?


----------



## hugo.b (5 Mars 2021)

Oui! merci beaucoup , serait tu comment faire un Boot Camp windows sur mac du coup ? Je te fais plus confiance que au vendeur Apple ahahah ou sait tu vers qui je pourrais me tourner ?


----------



## hugo.b (5 Mars 2021)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugo-2:~ hugobertina$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            125.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 69.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2021)

Pour ce qui est de l'installation de Windows > je ne suis pas compétent. Il faut que tu attendes une intervention de *Locke*.


----------



## hugo.b (5 Mars 2021)

Okay, merci énormément pour tes réponses et la gentillesse dont tu as fais preuve! comment te remercier ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Mars 2021)

L'entraide s'effectue en mode grâcieux sur les forums MacGé. Mais si tu tiens à remercier : prends un abonnement (de la durée et du montant que tu veux) au club iGen dont dépendent  les forums.


----------

